# طريقة وضع صليب بين الأعضاء بدل الفاصلة في المتواجدون الآن



## MenaNarmar (15 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام يسوع معاكم *

* النهاردة جايبلكم طريقة جميلة اوي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

* كأضافة مميزة للمنتديات المسيحية*

* تحت خالص في المتواجدون الان بدل الفاصلة اللي موجودة ...*

* ممكن نغيرها بصليب جميل .*

* مثال : *

* زي ما في الصورة دي ...*


*



*



* وطبعا هيبقي الصليب موجود بين كل الاعضاء وكمان الصليب بيتلون وجميل اوي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وهيعجبكم شكلة اوي ...*

* دلوقتي مع الطريقة بالتفصيل للمبتدئين ...*

* سهلة جدا*

* هنخش علي لوحة تحكم المشرف العام*

* وهنختار من علي الجنب*

* الاستايلات والقوالب *

* هنختار منها*

* البحث في الاستايلات*

* ومنها هيظهرلنا مربع صغير فية فوق اسم الاستايل وتحيتة مربع فاضي*
* في المربع الصغير بنختار الاستايل اللي هنعدل علية*
* والفاضي بنكتب فيه الجملة دي *

* forumhome_loggedinuser*


* هيفتحلنا القالب هندوس عليه مرتين ونفتحة*

* ونمسح كل الكلام اللي جواة*

* وهنحط بدالة الكود دة اللي في الرابط التالي حملة :*


* http://www.mar-girgis.com/link/336319872/*



* انتهي ...*


*



*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أغسطس 2009)

جميله جدا 
ميرررررسى ليك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

*اها *
*وفعلا شكلة جميل*
*شكرا اخى العزيز*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## ستيفان (29 أبريل 2010)

_شكرا" على الموضوع الرائع _
_تحياتي_​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (22 مايو 2010)

ميرسى مينا للشرح


----------

